# Chainguard screening service



## andysto73 (Sep 14, 2022)

Anyone know of anybody doing stingray chainguard screening other than kool stuff?


----------



## catfish (Sep 14, 2022)

I think most people just use decals.


----------



## andysto73 (Sep 14, 2022)

I have too and recently did a water slide one, prep was good but it started flaking off couple days later. So was considering re-screen but his prices are high.


----------



## nick tures (Sep 15, 2022)

Gary wold i believe does it, in North Carolina


----------



## Tom Carroll (Sep 15, 2022)

Watch out….some people don’t know what silk screening is, the screen you use has alot to do but the paint used is also important…when Pete did them there was such a buildup You could trip over it, more like a stencil, I am sure if Gary just acquired Pete’s stuff I think his guards are sub par also.decals are OK but it’s not proper.


----------



## Tom Carroll (Sep 15, 2022)

andysto73 said:


> I have too and recently did a water slide one, prep was good but it started flaking off couple days later. So was considering re-screen but his prices are high.



IF you decide to decal again you have to use a good decal setting solution like Tamiya mark fit or micro sol… and you have to bury it in the clear coat…that’s the only real way to stop lifting and flaking


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Sep 15, 2022)

I think it would be interesting to see the process.


----------



## andysto73 (Sep 15, 2022)

@nick tures yeah I know. Gary Wold is kool stuff..koolestuff.com


----------



## DonChristie (Sep 15, 2022)

Gary painted and silk screened a Ramshorn guard for me. It was perfect!


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 18, 2022)

andysto73 said:


> I have too and recently did a water slide one, prep was good but it started flaking off couple days later. So was considering re-screen but his prices are high.



Decals normally don't flake off after a few days. I wonder what went wrong or caused that. Some of the late 70's early 80's Schwinn factory decals were crap and had a problem of them cracking and flaking off, but that happened after couple years. I know over soaking them for installation creates all kinds of havoc.  Did you soak the decal for less than minute? If the decal was lifting off the backing while in the water, then it was way over soaked.


----------



## andysto73 (Sep 19, 2022)

Yeah it was weird. I would say it was about a minute. I've done them before with no issues so not sure what happened. Decal was from bicycle bones, he dosn't make the peel n apply style for this bike or probably would have gone that route. Its my fav sting-ray so I'll probably just spring for the re-screen rather than potentially wasting more cash.


----------

